# I appreciate having you in my life



## Terra88

Please help translating these love lines. Thank you. I'm just curious.

1. I appreciate having you in my life.
2. I'm glad we went through wonderful times together.
3. I want to hold you close to me.
4. I will always remember you.
5. Deep down in my heart, there is a place especially for you.


----------



## moonshine

Sorry it took awhile. It's a bit hard to translate everything verbatim as there are some English words without a Tagalog equivalent (or its usage has been "forgotten" over time as Tagalog-English mix is perfectly acceptable here).

1. _Malugod ako na bahagi ka ng aking buhay._
(I'm appreciative that you're a part of my life.)
or _Malugod akong ika'y nasa buhay ko._
(I'm appreciative that you're in my life.)

2. _Nagagalak akong mayroon tayong mga pinagdaanang masasayang panahon._
(I am glad that we went through happy times.)
or _Nagagalak ako na magkasama nating pinagdaanan ang ilang masasayang pangyayari._
(I am glad that together, we went through some happy events. *rough translation*)

3. _Nais kitang hawakan nang malapit sa akin.
_(I want to hold you close to me.)
_Nais kong mayakap ka nang mahigpit._
(I want to hug you tight.)

4. _Hindi kita malilimutan._
(I won't forget you.)
or _Lagi kitang gugunitain._
(I will always think of you.)

5. _Sa ikabuturan ng aking puso, may bahaging natatanging para sa'yo.
_(At the bottom of my heart, there is a place specifically for you.)


----------



## Terra88

Dear Moonshine,
THANK YOU VERY MUCH. Lucky me at least I have one reply out of the 2posts i made coz I'll be leaving the country and I wont be seeing this friend anymore.

Oh. I didnt realise that some english sentence might not be translated easily to tagalog. Guess thats why the other post of mine didnt get a reply though there were many views. I needed that translation badly though.

By the way, I guess this would be the last translation I need for now besides the other post.

*Tagalog to English*
Ikaw ha, gusto mo ba pumunta sa bansa ko. Sama ka? Ayoko pumunta sa trip natin sa Manila, hindi masaya, wag ka na sumama. Mamya matubo ka maaga ha! Ingat lagi...

If you happen to need any help in translations of English, Italian, Mandarin, Cantonese and Hokkien fluently, do ask. French or Spanish should be okay too.
Till then. Thanx.


----------



## tanzhang

Ikaw ha, gusto mo ba pumunta sa bansa ko. Sama ka? Ayoko pumunta sa trip natin sa Manila, hindi masaya, wag ka na sumama. Mamya matubo ka maaga ha! Ingat lagi...

Hey you, do you want to go to my country. You want to come? I do not want to go to Maynila on our trip, it is not happy, then just don't go. later you matubo early ok! be careful as always...

I don't know what matubo means...


----------



## moonshine

Hey Terra88, where will you be going? Anyway, have a safe trip and thanks for the offer to help with translations.

As for your Tagalog to English translation request, tanzhang translated it already and I don't know the word _matubo_ either, but I'll give it my own translation 

_Ikaw ha, gusto mo ba pumunta sa bansa ko? Sama ka? Ayoko pumunta sa trip natin sa Manila, hindi masaya, wag ka na sumama. Mamya matubo ka maaga ha! Ingat lagi..._

Hey you (in a teasing manner), you want to go to my country? Would you like to come? I don't want to go to our trip to Manila, it's not fun, don't go (with). [can't make this sentence out...] Take care always...

As far as I can tell...the sentence I can't translate might actually be this:
*Mamya matulog ka maaga ha!* (or _Mamaya matulog ka nang maaga ha_, which is a better form of the sentence), meaning later on, go to sleep early, ok?

I hope that helps


----------



## Terra88

thanx tanzhang and moonshine.


----------

